# Video of my 8 week old and funny raw story



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

So, we picked up 8-week-old Hans on Saturday. 
The breeder said to transition him slowly, which I tried to do. Gave him his dog food with a few little meatballs the first night, which he wolfed down because he hadn't eaten in 12 hours.

That night, he had the stinkiest poo I have ever smelled. Nearly knocked me over, even though I was standing a couple of feet away. 
The next meal, more dog food with meatballs. After this, he had diarrhea, and this went on over the next few stools. 

At his evening meal, he refused the combo food. I took it away, offered it again in 15 minutes. No go. Worried, I offered only kibble. The fuzzygator actually sat, stared at me with the saddest face, and howled, LOL. 
Took away the kibble, hoping he wasn't sick. 
A little while later, after he refused yet again to eat, I got brave, grabbed a leg quarter per the advice on this forum, and this is what happened. We have been on raw only since  Oh, and the poos are now perfect and not smelly at all.:happyboogie:
View My Video


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

He told you what he wanted didn't he! What an adorable pup!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Fuzzygator? ROFLOL


Jelpy


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

He sure did know what to do with that raw chicken. Too cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Krissie doesn't much care to eat kibble. It works as training treats, just one kibble at a time, but if I give her a bowl, she'll give me a pitiful look and then ever so slowly eat it like it's awful. Koshka eats his happily, but prefers the raw for sure. 

You've got one stinkin' CUTE pup there!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL too cute.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Awww! What an adorable "fuzzygator"!!! I loved watching my girl eat raw when she was smaller. There's something so satisfying about it!


----------

